# Trundle Beds



## Quarry Designs (Jan 11, 2012)

Matched set of twin trundle beds for a repeat customer. Built from poplar with commercial lacquer finiish.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Very nice. My kids would LOVE those beds. I think that design is one of the better ones out there for a kids room. That extra storage is really handy. What kind of slides are used on the trundle drawer? I may see if the wife will let me steal that design for the daughters room.


----------



## Quarry Designs (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks..

The trundle sides are 3/4 birch with a poplar edge trim, the bottom is 1/2 birch with 1 1/4 poplar ribs.

Daniel


----------

